# Passer un film sur ma TV en wifi.



## Patoch51 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Voila j'aimerais savoir s'il existe des périphériques me permettant de regarder un film sur ma TV contenu sur mon macbook, en passant pas le wifi ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2011)

Toutes box basé sur VLC (au hasard, la Freebox) permet de streamer un vidéo depuis ton ordi.


----------



## Patoch51 (12 Juillet 2011)

Malheureusement c'est ma TV perso dans ma chambre sur la quelle je voudrais faire cela.

Les airport ne servent pas à sa ?


----------



## iSylvain (12 Juillet 2011)

Apple TV Non?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2011)

Un iPhone ou iPod un câble video et Air Vidéo.
Cela dit avec un MacBook le plus simple est peut être de le connecter directement à la télé non?


----------



## edd72 (12 Juillet 2011)

Patoch51 a dit:


> Malheureusement c'est ma TV perso dans ma chambre sur la quelle je voudrais faire cela.
> 
> Les airport ne servent pas à sa ?




Quelle est la distance entre le Mac et la TV? Tu as pensé au cable? (comme ça zero problème, ce que peut lire ton ordi sera affiché sur ta TV)


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Quelle est la distance entre le Mac et la TV?


Ben vu que c'est un portable la distance peut être ramener à zéro ou presque comme je le sous entendais dans mon précédent post.


----------



## Patoch51 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bah je dispose d'un adaptateur mini dvi - HDMI mais je n'arrive pas a trouver de résolution qui sois en plein écran avec une bonne qualité, c'est pour cela que je cherche une manière sans fil.

Edit : Je viens de retester, ma TV ne garde pas l'image plus de 2 sec avant de mettre "Mode non pris en charge" ou de passer en écran noir quelque sois la résolution... Alors que sur ma TV du Salon pas de réglage a faire tout marche niquel.


----------

